# Cherry Spoon and Figured Flaming Boxelder Rolling Pin



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 3, 2015)

I just finished I just finished turning and hand carving this cherry spoon for my wife. And wanted to show why I was interested in some of @Allen Tomaszek box elder tree not necessarily just the burls but the wood just under the burls in that log.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 3, 2015)

It's been 38 minutes... How long is shortly?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 3, 2015)

Brownie hawkeye.......maybe


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 3, 2015)

Or maybe damp flash powder.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 3, 2015)

He is on eBay trying to buy one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 3, 2015)

Internet service on my phone here at the house stinks. There's your picture

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice job on that spoon Danny. Pin too but spoons are harder than they look as I found out so I have a real appreciation for them. I'm going to try one on the lathe soon maybe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 3, 2015)

You dirty dog. He stole my picture off of etsy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 3, 2015)

Danny, very nice pieces!!!!!!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 3, 2015)

Top drawer work on the kitchen utensils! Can't go wrong with such terrific wood species! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 4, 2015)

As Delmar says in Oh Brother were Art Thou..........." I'm with you fella's"

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 4, 2015)

Tclem said:


> You dirty dog. He stole my picture off of etsy


Hmmmm I didn't know my phone was named etsy and how the heck did you start storing pictures on it! 
Actually I took a look expecting to find wigs made out of sticks for hair but all I seen was single hair sticks. I guess the wig is a DYI project.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 4, 2015)

A couple of beauties, you guys are gonna get me motivated to make a spoon yet...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 4, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> A couple of beauties, you guys are gonna get me motivated to make a spoon yet...



I was thinking the same thing. My wife has been bugging me to try to make her a couple spoons.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 4, 2015)

I finally broke down and purchased the correct tool for the job. I had tried carving it out with the gouge from my lathe with miserable results.
I would advise getting one of these if you want to carve out the spoon part.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0034YWJ3K?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
I was going to sand out all the carving marks but my wife told me not to. She thinks it adds corrector and people will be able to tell it is hand made.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I finally broke down and purchased the correct tool for the job. I had tried carving it out with the gouge from my lathe with miserable results.
> I would advise getting one of these if you want to carve out the spoon part.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0034YWJ3K?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
> I was going to sand out all the carving marks but my wife told me not to. She thinks it adds corrector and people will be able to tell it is hand made.



That's the way to go Danny. I did a few test scrapes yesterday with a scorp that my friend @Twig Man sent me and it seems like the cat's meow - I need to carve out some time to make a spoon with it. Sorry for the pun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 4, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I finally broke down and purchased the correct tool for the job. I had tried carving it out with the gouge from my lathe with miserable results.
> I would advise getting one of these if you want to carve out the spoon part.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0034YWJ3K?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
> I was going to sand out all the carving marks but my wife told me not to. She thinks it adds corrector and people will be able to tell it is hand made.


So I take it that you were pleased with that tool.....?


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 4, 2015)

Darn Tooting I was happy with that tool! It made short work out of finishing that spoon. I had to rub it in with a half inch chisel


----------



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> As Delmar says in Oh Brother were Art Thou..........." I'm with you fella's"



So far you have quoted Tombstone and now O Brother - two of my wife and mine's favorite 5 movies. I often quote them also in addition to Jeremiah Johnson, Josey Wales, and Fargo. Those 3 round out our top 5. Sidecar you'd make a great neighbor CW is lucky.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 4, 2015)

Kevin said:


> So far you have quoted Tombstone and now O Brother - two of my wife and mine's favorite 5 movies. I often quote them also in addition to Jeremiah Johnson, Josey Wales, and Fargo. Those 3 round out our top 5. Sidecar you'd make a great neighbor CW is lucky.


Got the gold right here pa......lol ....CWS probably have some input...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2015)

I ain't yer PAAA! 

Lige . . . take a look under that there blannnket . . . .


----------

